# Serbo-Croatian: giving to much juice and energy to the enemies



## onitamo

Ovo je dolje rečenica sa frazom : "giving to much juice and energy to the enemies"

The enemies are too big, and *you are giving too much juice and energy to the enemies *and just twenty minutes for meditation.
Neprijatelji su preveliki, a *ti im daješ previše hrane i energije, *a samo 20 minuta za meditaciju....

(ovdje je "enemies" upotrijebljen za sve ostale aktivnosti koje dnevno radimo u ne-meditativnom stanju. (svjesnom, budnom)
Nemogu to prevesti doslovno ..
ovaj* juice* me zbunjuje .


----------



## thegreathoo

Neprijatelji su preveliki, a *ti im daješ previše snage i energije, *_a_ samo 20 minuta za meditaciju....


----------



## onitamo

Hvala ti, zvuči kao poznata mi  i udomaćena fraza, ali se pitam nije li snaga i energija skoro isto.. no možda se u engleskoj frazi misli na životni sok kad se koristi riječ "juice". Ali prevod se uklapa u smisao.


----------



## Deseret13

"ti im daješ previše životnih sokova" That would work in Slovenian, I don't know whether this is the case in Serbo-Croatian.


----------



## thegreathoo

onitamo said:


> Hvala ti, zvuči kao poznata mi  i udomaćena fraza, ali se pitam nije li snaga i energija skoro isto.. no možda se u engleskoj frazi misli na životni sok kad se koristi riječ "juice". Ali prevod se uklapa u smisao.



U engleskoj frazi misli se ne snagu jer fraza nije bukvalna, ne misli se na sok.   Hrana je u redu.


----------



## onitamo

Deseret13 said:


> "ti im daješ previše životnih sokova" That would work in Slovenian, I don't know whether this is the case in Serbo-Croatian.


 Thank you , now I know that it would work in Slovenian, but I don't remember it is usual to say so in Serbo-Croatian. Hrana it is somehow nearer. Even thegreathoo confirmed. Now I am waiting also someone from Croatian to comment.


----------



## nimak

onitamo said:


> The enemies are too big, and *you are giving too much juice and energy to the enemies *and just twenty minutes for meditation.
> Neprijatelji su preveliki, a *ti im daješ previše hrane i energije, *a samo 20 minuta za meditaciju....



Ne može li:
Neprijatelji su preveliki, a *ti ih previše prihranjuješ, daješ njima energiju, *a samo 20 minuta *(odvajaš)* za meditaciju...


----------



## onitamo

hvala!


----------

